# War Photographer



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 6, 2010)

"War Photographer" is a documentary about James Nachtwey, a war photographer, that is absolutely amazing. A MUST Watch.

Some of you know that war photography is what I did for 12 years but I hope that you will all trust me when I say: watch this movie!

Although it will obviously be of more interest to people who want to be war photogs or, at the very least, PJs, I believe most anyone interested in photo can learn something from it and it is well worth the time.

I avoided watching this movie for the longest time. Too close to reality for me. But I was, kind of, tricked into watching it a couple months ago and, MY GOD!, it is amazing.

I didn't think anyone could actually talk about the experience in a way that made sense to anyone who had not gone through it. But this movie does.

Of course, this is probably not a movie you're going to find at your local rental video store. It may be somewhere on the web, I didn't check, but it is available on Netflix.



WARNING!

There are images that can be very disturbing.

Although this movie is not political in the least, there are also some truths being told about our way of life that can be disturbing to innocent people.



I don't know if you can bookmark a thread here but if you can, I would love to hear what you thought after you watched it. Good or bad.


----------



## ann (Apr 6, 2010)

i bought it recenlty but haven't gotten around to viewing, your comments push it up to a position of "must do this weekend"


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Apr 6, 2010)

Just added to my Netflix and moved to position #1. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## stevemunoz (Apr 6, 2010)

It is a great documentary and a must watch for photographers.  It was so good, I wrote an article on it on my blog so that other photographers could find it.  He's an amazing man.  You should also listen to his Ted conference talk online, it is great.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 6, 2010)

ann, Anne, make sure you have a box of tissue nearby. Not a happy film.

But please post your feelings afterwards. I am looking at it from a special place and I would like to know what normal people think.


----------



## Sam6644 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fantastic film. It's required viewing for us here in University of Cincinnati photojournalism. 


Really eye opening, inspiring, and a serious reality check for a lot of people in the program.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Apr 6, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> ann, Anne, make sure you have a box of tissue nearby. Not a happy film.
> 
> But please post your feelings afterwards. I am looking at it from a special place and I would like to know what normal people think.



Noted, sir! 

I will post my review as soon as I watch it. I am prior military and also ex-military spouse that comes from a very long lineage of veterans on both sides of the family. 

Also, one of my regular customers that comes into the studio where I work is a Navy vet who was a photojournalist (can't remember what the job description is in the Navy) told me I am wasting my talents for the company I work for *coughlifetouchcough* and has been very inspiring for me to venture out on my own.

Sorry for the partial thread hijack!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 6, 2010)

No hijack felt. Lol.

Anything that will take this thread back to the top of the pile is worth it it it helps make one more person watch the darn movie. Too few people have any idea what it really is to be a war photog. They have some kind of romantic idea of it  but that is it.

Can you get this friend of yours to comment? I bet it would be interesting.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 6, 2010)

Sam6644 said:


> Fantastic film. It's required viewing for us here in University of Cincinnati photojournalism.
> 
> 
> Really eye opening, inspiring, and a serious reality check for a lot of people in the program.



Wow! Fooking great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gardy90 (Apr 6, 2010)

its also on youtube in a ten part break up


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 6, 2010)

If you liked War Photographer than you have to watch Beyond Words: Photographers of War. Nachtwey is in that as well. Had a huge impact on me.

Poynter.org - NPPA 2006 TV Photojournalism Winners

*On the left menu select "Judge's Choice(GRAPHIC)" to watch the whole thing.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Hooligan. If I ever get the balls to, I will. As I said earlier, it is not an easy thing for me.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 7, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Thanks Hooligan. If I ever get the balls to, I will. As I said earlier, it is not an easy thing for me.



Yeah. For me it's become a need. Especially after i watched beyond words. I always wanted to be a war photographer but after seeing beyond words I knew I would never feel as if i reached my purpose in life unless i tried it once. If I'm successful, good. If I'm not, at least 
i tried.


----------



## ann (Apr 7, 2010)

i plan on showing it to one of my intermediate classes which should be very interesting as well


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 7, 2010)

Hooligan Dan said:


> I always wanted to be a war photographer but after seeing beyond words I knew I would never feel as if i reached my purpose in life unless i tried it once. If I'm successful, good. If I'm not, at least
> i tried.



Go for it. At least you'd be getting into it with your eyes open. If you have a port ready, may I suggest you go knock on Magnum's door. Not easy to get in but probably the best agency to be in.
Magnumphotos

One never knows. I've always been one to knock on the best door first and work my way down from there if I was turned down. It worked very nicely for me overall and I spent a lot less time working my way up than most people who started at the bottom. 

You can also try my way. I just bought a one way ticket into a war zone and started as an independent. I'll be honest though, I was very young and it helped because a couple of more experienced people took me under their wings and showed me the ropes of the business. Also had parents willing to support me financially until I started selling.

I'd be happy to share what I know with you but I don't think it would help you much. With digital I'm sure today's PJs work very differently from the way I did. I doubt anyone carries a darkroom around anymore


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 7, 2010)

ann said:


> i plan on showing it to one of my intermediate classes which should be very interesting as well



Very good idea. I sent a copy to the group I was teaching in GA and some of them are now hot on the idea of shooting the city's first Pride Day parade. Which, considering the area, could turn into a kind of war zone.

But make sure and watch it first. I seem to remember you mentioning that you had some fairly young students. Some of the images could be disturbing to some people.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 7, 2010)

Hooligan Dan, while looking for stuff on the web I found out that Nachtwey left Magnum to create his own agency. It is called Agence VII and has an office in Los Angeles. Might be worth checking it out.

It also makes me wonder about Magnum. Why did he leave?


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 7, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Hooligan Dan, while looking for stuff on the web I found out that Nachtwey left Magnum to create his own agency. It is called Agence VII and has an office in Los Angeles. Might be worth checking it out.
> 
> It also makes me wonder about Magnum. Why did he leave?



Yeah, I know all about VII. They do some great work. Also incredibly difficult to become one of them. I chatted with Nachtwey's assistant a few months back actually. All the reporters and photogs at my paper were suppose to get in touch with a person we admire and get advice. Never got to Nachtwey himself but got pretty close. Oh well. :blushing:

Becoming an embedded photographer isn't _that _hard these days though. A former shooter for another local paper went to Afghanistan last year and told me how he got hooked up with an army IED sweep unit. Apart from the paperwork, he basically had to prove he was a pro, pass a background check, and pay for the plane to ticket to where they told him to fly. 

If I could afford the ticket I'd do it now.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 7, 2010)

Btw, have you picked up Nachtwey's book, _Inferno_? It's $150usd new but you can get them pretty cheap used. Got mine for 65. Well worth the money though. Amazing book.


----------



## Warren Peace (Apr 7, 2010)

I got this as a present for my b-day and it is one of the best presents I have received.  Very inspirational and is a must watch.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Apr 7, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> No hijack felt. Lol.
> 
> Anything that will take this thread back to the top of the pile is worth it it it helps make one more person watch the darn movie. Too few people have any idea what it really is to be a war photog. They have some kind of romantic idea of it  but that is it.
> 
> Can you get this friend of yours to comment? I bet it would be interesting.



I wish he were a friend, but he is a customer that comes into the studio with his family. Unfortunately, I do not have his contact information because if I did, I would not only lose my job, but also have his wife after me! lol


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 7, 2010)

AnneRiceBowl said:


> I wish he were a friend, but he is a customer that comes into the studio with his family. Unfortunately, I do not have his contact information because if I did, I would not only lose my job, but also have his wife after me! lol



Gotcha and, no, I wouldn't want you to lose your job. Especially not now.


Love your screen name btw. I obviously don't know what it means to you but, to me... I really liked Anne Rice's books and I love oriental food which the ricebowl part makes me think of, lol.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Apr 7, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> AnneRiceBowl said:
> 
> 
> > I wish he were a friend, but he is a customer that comes into the studio with his family. Unfortunately, I do not have his contact information because if I did, I would not only lose my job, but also have his wife after me! lol
> ...




Well, I am actually preparing to move on to somewhere else, or just magically grow some balls and go freelance (photography, web and graphic design). That's an entirely different thread of it's own.

Thank you for the compliment of my name. Yes, it's in reference to my favorite author, Anne Rice. "Anne Rice" for the author, and at the time I created this screen name, which I use all over the internet, I had a betta in a fish bowl. Fish keeping is one of my geeky hobbies, and I am a moderator on an aquarium forum. Oriental food just happens to be one of the food groups I love.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 7, 2010)

AnneRiceBowl said:


> Well, I am actually preparing to move on to somewhere else, or just magically grow some balls and go freelance (photography, web and graphic design). That's an entirely different thread of it's own.



Don't know much about you so it may not apply to your situation but those are the thoughts that crossed my mind when I read your post:

Freelance web and graphic design is fairly easy and cheap to start. It can also be started while holding a regular job depending on your energy level 

Photography can get fairly expensive gear wise and it might be better to wait on that part of the equation until the design part really works well. At which point you can drive photo business to your design business...

As you probably know, there are millions of cheap photos to be had out there and you can probably get a good chunk of what you may need cheaper than by shooting it yourself.

Good luck with the business.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes. I am currently freelancing, a full time student, have a job (looking for another as well), and a single parent. It's safe to assume I have the energy.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 7, 2010)

AnneRiceBowl said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. I am currently freelancing, a full time student, have a job (looking for another as well), and a single parent. It's safe to assume I have the energy.



Lol, yes, I would say so.


----------



## william Duke (Apr 7, 2010)

Great film.  Soft spoken guy with powerful images.  I was interesting to see how far he would go with the print manipulation.  Anybody see the 17 min video of the shooting of the Reuters photographer on the wikileaks site?

__________________________
William Duke Photographic Illustration


----------



## usayit (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes... the video was leaked... war isn't so glamorous in real life.  If you going to pursue this, do it for the right reasons... not for reason people have conjured in their head via stories and movies.  You just might have to face some of the ugliest parts of humanity.  A good person to check out would be Kevin Carter.. his walk between being a photographer versus a human..  his pulitzer prize photo.. and the circumstances around his suicide.  

The one thing you'll notice with Mr. Nachtwey is that he is in a conflicted world.  He's in that world because it is calling but not necessarily because he likes being there.

btw... Magnum photos probably would be a tough way to get into it... try the media outlets.  Except for the very early photographers, most come to Magnum through other media outlets...


Many photog's I've met are attracted to photography of the poor homeless just as they are attracted to war photography.... I generally see them doing it for selfish reasons.


----------



## usayit (Apr 7, 2010)

Hooligan Dan said:


> Becoming an embedded photographer isn't _that _hard these days though. A former shooter for another local paper went to Afghanistan last year and told me how he got hooked up with an army IED sweep unit. Apart from the paperwork, he basically had to prove he was a pro, pass a background check, and pay for the plane to ticket to where they told him to fly.
> 
> If I could afford the ticket I'd do it now.



Wow.. this is surprising.  I would imagine most soldiers on the front lines would hate to have to worry about some photographer getting in the way or slowing them down.  Nor would I think the state department would want the media fiasco that occurs when a civilian journalist is killed.

I recall a few stories in the news of a few trying to do this, getting detained, and sent back home.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 7, 2010)

I didn't mean to imply that it is easy to get into one of those agencies. It is not. But it is doable. Of course, I don't really know what you have shot so far and if it would be enough to get you in. The problem is to prove yourself which is why I started by just flying into the country and started getting shots. It also helped that I was a bit nuts. Actually was a good candidate for not making it out. As talked about in the movie. 

There are sometimes ways to find a free ticket. For example, when I was in Afghanistan (Russian time) I met a couple of young guys who were there on a humanitarian mission, bringing in food and cloth and school supplies. Nothing says you couldn't skip the flight back...

I have not seen Nachtwey's book but, to be honest, I don't usually look for this kind of books. I have seen enough of war. As I said in my original post, I was kind of tricked into watching the movie.


William Duke, unfortunately, there are quite a few of those types of videos. I saw my first one (film back then) in the early 70s. It was somewhere in S. America. It was also what got me interested in the idea of shooting wars.


usayit, a lot of good things are being done for selfish reasons. So what? As long as it gets done, I tend to not worry about the why. War photography is hard physically and mentally if you do it right so I will never discourage someone who is interested in doing it. We need those images. I'm probably wrong but I think they are our best chance to someday have a world without war. The only thing I make sure of when I talk to young people who are interested is to dispel the romantic myth. There is nothing romantic about war photo and the people with that idea are the most likely to either not get any worthwhile shots or to make it back in a body bag.


By the way, anyone ever saw the movie "Under Fire" with Nick Nolte? Just a movie, yes, but the basic theme was of incredible interest. I don't want to tell the story in case someone here has not seen it but it made me think long and hard about whether I would/could do what the Nolte character did. No one I know was ever faced with such a choice but the few close friends I talked about it with all agreed with me.


----------



## usayit (Apr 7, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I didn't mean to imply that it is easy to get into one of those agencies. It is not. But it is doable.



I didn't say it would be easy nor imply so.... If you look at members of the Magnum photo agency, they don't have a history of hiring off the street.  Papers and news media sometimes do... hence a pointer that they might be a better place to start.  




> usayit, a lot of good things are being done for selfish reasons. So what? As long as it gets done, I tend to not worry about the why.



Right...

End justify the means...

Right....

:er:


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Apr 7, 2010)

James Nachtwey's Facebook Fan Page


----------



## ann (Apr 8, 2010)

the class i will show the dvd does not have any young folks. on top of that i always warn the class that a specific video may contain subject matter that individuals might find offensive and ask them it that is going to be a problem.

in fact we will be reviewing Sally Mann's "What Remains" next week and i will give them the opportunity to speak up about watching the body farm images.

as an aside, your photo group from Ga. should not have any problems with gay pride in atlanta. As that parade has been going on for years and the city has a large gay active population.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 8, 2010)

Sally Mann... what a wonderful photographer and she's taken so much cr*p over the years. I spent most of my HS years in France so it probably has something to do with it but I just don't get how crazy we go about some things in this country.

Gays are a good example of that. I lived in Augusta (or Disgusta, as it is known around Athens...) and the parade this year will be the first one. Considered how incredibly intolerant this area is (my wife's car got keyed for having Obama stickers; one guy put his Obama signs up in his trees so they wouldn't be taken down...), I do expect some trouble. Nothing major, mind you, but some nonetheless and, so, I think it is worth photographing.


----------



## ann (Apr 8, 2010)

Ah, certainly a different part of the "world".

Yes i enjoy her work and it is crazy what she has to deal with. There was a time when everyone in the world had nude babies on bear rugs and no one thought a thing about it. Some of hers i believe also is the crap with Jock Sturges, which also, is strange as those photos are about as sexless as one can be . 

Now , if folks want to hant and rail about Malpethorp, i understand what sets them on edge, but he doesn't get any credit for other lovely images because he is so infamous for the one project .

anyway, i am now drifting off topic for suere.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 8, 2010)

ann said:


> Ah, certainly a different part of the "world".
> 
> :lmao:  That it is. At least to me and I was glad to leave it. You don't show a location. Are you in this area yourself? No need to be specific either if you prefer to keep it to yourself.
> 
> ...



That's ok. We did some of that yesterday with AnneRiceBowl. It's nice to talk to people


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Apr 8, 2010)

haha!

I grew-up in Savannah. Lots of old money there, and I went to school with the kids of those families. I was ridiculed, etc for being a little out of the "norm". People are simply afraid of what they do not understand and react with violence. It must be boring to follow the status quo.  There are so many more fascinating things and places to explore out side of the box.

I am waiting on Netflix to mail me "War Photographer". My broadband is too slow to stream the videos on youtube.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 8, 2010)

I was told that Augusta was once as beautiful as Savannah but too much of it was destroyed during the war (the war of northern aggression, I guess) and it was not rebuilt as it once was...

Although I don't think I was ridiculed, the other kids had no idea what to make of me when I reached my teens. I had grown up in a 1/2 dozen countries (not of the w. european/n. american persuasion) and I just didn't think like them. In retrospect it was kind of funny because kids my age thought I was a loner while the truth was that I got along with older, more experienced people better.

And it's been true ever since. Most of my friends are my parents age 

Now, I don't think there will be much physical violence at the Augusta Pride parade. I'm pretty sure the mayor will have the entire police force there that day but there will most probably be a lot of hate.


----------



## Tee (Apr 18, 2010)

c.cloudwalker,

Thanks for starting this thread.  I just watched the movie.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## dhilberg (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for suggesting the film. I added it to my Netflix queue.

I'm  looking forward to The Bang Bang Club being released, but IMDb only  shows it being released in Canada and Greece so far. I've also wanted to  check out The Life of Kevin Carter (The Death of Kevin Carter) but it's  hard to get a hold of, aside from buying it. I may end up doing that as it's  not available through Netflix.


----------



## ann (Apr 19, 2010)

i am in Atlanta, moved here in 84.

Showed the Ruth Bernhard dvd to my vision class last week. They loved her attitude as well as the work.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 19, 2010)

Tee said:


> c.cloudwalker,
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread.  I just watched the movie.  I really enjoyed it.



Glad you did.




dhilberg said:


> Thanks for suggesting the film. I added it to my Netflix queue.
> 
> I'm  looking forward to The Bang Bang Club being released, but IMDb only  shows it being released in Canada and Greece so far. I've also wanted to  check out The Life of Kevin Carter (The Death of Kevin Carter) but it's  hard to get a hold of, aside from buying it. I may end up doing that as it's  not available through Netflix.



You're welcome. Hope you enjoy it.

"The Life of Kevin Carter" is available as a torrent download.  Had to look him up. Totally forgotten about him. 




ann said:


> Showed the Ruth Bernhard dvd to my vision class last week. They loved her attitude as well as the work.



Although somewhat familiar with her work, I didn't know there was a movie about her. What is it called? I can't find anything about it...


----------



## ann (Apr 19, 2010)

It is called Illuminations

she did such beautiful nudes , at least in my opinon.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 19, 2010)

ann said:


> It is called Illuminations
> 
> she did such beautiful nudes , at least in my opinon.



I agree with your opinions of her nudes but I can't find this film... 

Even IMDb doesn't seem to know about it. Is there a longer title or more info you can give us?


----------



## noquarter15 (Apr 21, 2010)

I will check out this doc. thanks for recommending!


----------



## ann (Apr 21, 2010)

gosh, no , mine is a vhs tape which just that name.

IT was produced by R.L. Burrill Associate Films 
817 Calero Street
Milpitas, California 95035

this was made in 1988 and i purchased it from the Weston Gallery in Carmel.  I have had it a long time.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 21, 2010)

That explains it. Probably doesn't exist as a DVD and very rare as a VHS. It sure wasn't on ebay.

There is a movie like that I'm looking for. I often kick myself over not buying the tape way back when 

If you know how to do it, you should digitize this movie just in case the tape goes bad which it probably will eventually.


----------



## mishele (Jul 14, 2010)

Bump.......

I'm going to try to find this and watch it!! Thanks Cloud!!!


----------



## CWyatt (Jul 17, 2010)

'War Photographer' is great, seems to be becoming more well known over time.

A thread of great info: Movies about Photographers | Lightstalkers


----------

